# 2020 Tesla Model Y Long Range Battery Pack



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Can get 2 Model 3 packs these days for a total of $3000 less. Set your time machine for 2019 to fetch the kind of money you're asking for...those days are gone and as awkward as those modules are, there's limited demand for them.

Good luck!


----------

